# WOW Rising Gods Download ?



## Metbier (4. Oktober 2021)

Moin ich hab da ein Problem,  ein Freund fragt mich immer wieder mal ob ich den wüsste wo man wow Rising Gods  downloaden kann "ich hätte ja Ahnung von pc". Ich hab KEIN Plan von WOW, und bei Google finde ich auch nichts zum Downloaden. Kann mir da jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen ? Was ich zum Download gefunden hab ist ein Patch von 3.2.2-auf-3.3.0. Aber kein Plan ob es das ist.

Ich danke euch.


----------



## NatokWa (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich schätze mal das der Dummkopf das hier meint : KLICK

Das ist kein OFFIZIELER Server, also auch kein "normaler" Client, allerdings bieten die, wie alle "Freeshards" alles was man braucht auf der Website an (oder Llinks dazu).
Das ist auch "nur" ein Wrath of the Lichking Server der über 10 Jahre als ist ....


----------



## thunder89 (4. Oktober 2021)

wen willst du damit veralbern?
man geht auf rising gods de und klickt auf download
da steht alles erklärt


----------



## Metbier (4. Oktober 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das der Dummkopf das hier meint : KLICK
> 
> Das ist kein OFFIZIELER Server, also auch kein "normaler" Client, allerdings bieten die, wie alle "Freeshards" alles was man braucht auf der Website an (oder Llinks dazu).
> Das ist auch "nur" ein Wrath of the Lichking Server der über 10 Jahre als ist ....


Dankeschön, ich hoffe das er damit zufrieden ist, mehr kann ich auch nicht machen


----------

